# Taste of the Wild (gas)



## *Diana* (Dec 30, 2010)

I had the same issue on this food with my 2 standards...I did use GNC gas-less (sold at petsmart) but i decided to switch there food and now they have no gas... ? But the GNC stuff did help alot


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think I would try switching their food again. The gas to me would indicate digestive problems. I am not a vet this would just make sense to me. I would also try adding a little yogurt and pumpkin.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

We tried TOTW and although I liked the food (Jager liked it too), it gave him stinky gas. We switched to EVO and now he has pretty much no gas. Every dog is different, there are many dogs that eat TOTW and don't have gas.

There are lots of really great foods out there, I would try something else and see if that helps.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

That is really a shame. We switched ours to Taste of the Wild with no problems for either thankfully. Have you tried a different variety of that food. Seems I remember someone saying that their dod had gas on one formula but not another.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Taste of the Wild is too rich for some dogs. Try a different food or variety of that brand. My puppy had terrible gas on the Kirkland for puppies. I switched her to Blue Buffalo and the gas went away and her poops look great. I also put a little canned food in for more flavor. I bought the Wellness fish. Pee-yoo, her breath smelled! I haven't bought the fish one again.


----------

